# Perl oddness when upgrading older server.



## KernelPanic (Apr 16, 2014)

I've been upgrading security/openssl on a server and run into an issue with perl.

The server has a very old perl-5.14.2 that was installed prior to the changes to the directory structure. (see 20130612 in /usr/src/UPDATING). I've been trying to avoid updating perl because of an old crappy depreciated port I'm still forced to use (Nagios 2). When I attempt to upgrade net-mgmt/net-snmp it attempt to use the new file structure for perl, and the port build fails:

```
===>  Building package for net-snmp-5.7.2_7
Creating package /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/pkg/net-snmp-5.7.2_7.tbz
Registering depends: perl-5.14.2_2 pkg-1.2.7_2 openssl-1.0.1_11.
Registering conflicts: ucd-snmp-4.* net-snmp-5.3.*.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/pkg/net-snmp-5.7.2_7.tbz'
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/Bundle/Makefile.subs.pl: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/NetSNMP/ASN.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/NetSNMP/OID.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/NetSNMP/TrapReceiver.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/NetSNMP/agent.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/NetSNMP/agent/Support.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/NetSNMP/agent/default_store.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/NetSNMP/agent/netsnmp_request_infoPtr.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/NetSNMP/default_store.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/SNMP.pm: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/Bundle/NetSNMP/.packlist: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/ASN/ASN.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/ASN/ASN.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/ASN/autosplit.ix: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/OID/OID.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/OID/OID.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/OID/autosplit.ix: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/TrapReceiver/TrapReceiver.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/TrapReceiver/TrapReceiver.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/TrapReceiver/autosplit.ix: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/agent/agent.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/agent/agent.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/agent/autosplit.ix: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/agent/default_store/autosplit.ix: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/agent/default_store/default_store.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/agent/default_store/default_store.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/default_store/autosplit.ix: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/default_store/default_store.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/NetSNMP/default_store/default_store.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/SNMP/SNMP.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/SNMP/SNMP.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach/auto/SNMP/autosplit.ix: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** [do-package] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp.
```

Any suggestions for getting around this?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2014)

I would really suggest upgrading to Nagios 3. The old Nagios 2 port was removed in 2011 because it had security vulnerabilities that were never fixed since 2009. It's rather a big issue too, you can inject shell commands, which is a really bad thing. 

http://portaudit.freebsd.org/3ebd4cb5-6 ... b8da8.html


----------

